# Turn off Outlook 2003 "You've Got Mail" alert



## cluelessinmd (Apr 17, 2007)

I hate the monotone "you've got mail" and "you have X unread messages" audio alerts in Outlook 2003 and can't find a way to turn it off. I do want a tone to alert me to new mail but "Gunther" as I call him has got to go. Does anyone know how to turn him off?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Tools>
Options>
on preferences tab>
email options button>
advanced email option button>

theres some tick boxes for how you are alerted

you may heve to turn off gunther - is that the microsoft assistant - i have that OFF all the time - so not sure about setting that - as I say its disabled - right click on him


----------



## cluelessinmd (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks, but when I go here there's only an option to 1) play a sound (checked), 2) Briefly change the mouse cursor (checked), 3) show an envelope icon in the notification area (checked) or 4) display a new mail desktop alert (and then a box for the desktop alert settings that allow you to change how long the small box appears on the lower right of your screen and how transparent it is). Even when I turn off the desktop alert and the play a sound options, I still hear the audio alerts for "you've got mail" and "you have x unread mails".


----------



## cluelessinmd (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh, and great idea about checking the Office Assistant. I tried this but it tells me I don't have it installed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure of that - i dont get that message mmmm



> Turn off sounds
> On the Tools menu, click Options.
> Click the Other tab, and then click Advanced Options.
> Clear the Provide feedback with sound check box.
> Note When you select or clear the Provide feedback with sound check box, the setting affects all Microsoft Office programs.


http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HP052428161033.aspx

not sure what your getting ....


----------



## cluelessinmd (Apr 17, 2007)

Hmm. Yes, that box was already unchecked. This is just very odd...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i wonder if narrator does that - do you have narrator on


start>
programs>
accessories>
accessability>
narator>


----------



## cluelessinmd (Apr 17, 2007)

Good idea, but no. I don't have it on. It seems to be an Outlook thing since I upgraded to 2003 last Fall and it's done it ever since (but never before). I've been looking for a way to turn it off ever since. Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry - no idea now - I have outlook 2003 on a couple of PC's and used it at work on my last contract and have not come across this type of notification.


----------



## nickyzzi (May 24, 2007)

I have also been boggled by this annoying voice. I have tried everything to get ride of it, but to no avail. I would appreciate any tips!


----------



## doughdlg (Jul 3, 2007)

If you have a Toshiba computer and have an application called Toshiba Voice enabled. In Outlook, go to Tools, Options, Other, Advanced Options, Add-In Manager and remove the check from "Mail Speak (TOSHIBA)", that should do it. It worked for me.


----------



## cheeha (Jul 3, 2007)

doughdlg said:


> If you have a Toshiba computer and have an application called Toshiba Voice enabled. In Outlook, go to Tools, Options, Other, Advanced Options, Add-In Manager and remove the check from "Mail Speak (TOSHIBA)", that should do it. It worked for me.


Thanx doughdlg, that voice was driving me nuts.. silence is bliss :up:


----------



## doughdlg (Jul 3, 2007)

I totally relate, believe me.


----------



## Freeebird (Jul 14, 2007)

:up: You are da MAN doughdlg!!!! I've been trying to get rid of that annoying notification for months now. THANKS AGAIN! Oh, in case I got the gender wrong, well sorry.


----------



## hefted45628 (Jul 21, 2007)

This tip works great, only trouble is that when I restart the computer the "mail speak" box in Outlook becomes checked again automatically and I have to uncheck it again. Anyone know how to make it stay clear?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it may be in startups

Start>
run>
msconfig>
startup tab
maybe something there

this site will provide a list of all the startups and what they do
http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_index.htm

or

have a look at 
programs
startup

see if anything listed there


----------



## hefted45628 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nothing in startup that I can find. Good idea though. Any other ideas or I will most likely remove the toshiba speech system stuff altogether. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is there any help for the program 9from programs > toshiba speech> maybe - my toshiba has loads of PDF's

- the toshiba website appears to only have downloads available to install the program

http://www.askiris.toshiba.com/Tosh...iceId=&dialogID=14044353&stateId=0 0 14042331


----------



## zzeschul (Oct 28, 2005)

To disable in Outlook 2007:
Select Tools, Trust Center, Add-Ins.
In Manage, select Exchange Extensions & deselect Mail Speak (Toshiba)


----------



## jacobithegreat (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I tried that, restarted Outlook and held my breath... NO GUNTHER! I actually yelled in trimph, that voice was INFURIATING.
You are indeed the man.


----------

